# The Dust Collection Forum, My New Hangout



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes things just hit me strange. Realizing there is a dedicated dust collection forum just makes me giggle for some reason. Kind of like when you say a word over and over until it sounds absurd.

I think I'm going to spend 4 hours a day posting in the dust collection forum. Whooot! :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well first off it's a dedicated category for dust collection on a forum about woodworking. Actually we worked pretty hard to get them to make it a category because there are a lot of questions about dust collection. It use to hard to find threads on dust collection because they were all over the forum. Now they are in one spot.


Now that we got the terminology along with the why's and how comes out the way. i wish you luck with your posting 4 hours a day thing.:laughing:


----------



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

_Well first off it's a dedicated category for dust collection on a forum about woodworking. *Actually we worked pretty hard to get them to make it a category because there are a lot of questions about dust collection.* It use to hard to find threads on dust collection because they were all over the forum. Now they are in one spot._


Kudos to you for a job well done. If it weren't for your (and others) efforts, I likely would never have read about the HF 2HP DC's, would never have realized a DC could be affordable to me, would never have known to upgrade to a Wynn canister, would know nothing about separators, thien baffles, etc. I'd likely still be choking on dust through a crappy dust mask and cleaning up with a crappy shop vac.

Yes, this is an awesome forum with a wealth of information for those who need it...and thanks again to all who helped make it that way.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Well said. I was in the same boat (clueless) regarding dust collection/mitigation. I had always assumed it was something you lived with, i.e., sweep and vacuum or blow it around with the air hose. 

I credit this forum with bringing me up to speed on an important topic as it relates to the health and well being of the average woodworker/hobbyist. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Two thumbs up from me!


----------

